# DELL GX-270 video upgrade



## salmonix (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi there, 
I have a DELL Optiplex GX-270 Small Desktop with 2.8Ghz Intel CPU and a 210W PSU (www.dell.com/downloads/us/products/optix/gx270_spec.pdf) I would like to use my old Nvidia GForce 7600GS.
When upgrading the video card the question is the PSU. This document gives hints on the power consumption (www.dell.com/downloads/global/corporate/environ/Opti_Enviro_Brochure.pdf) for a 2.4Ghz CPU modell is 115W.
If I use Wiki (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CPU_power_dissipation) to estimate the possible power consumption and add the GF 7600GS around 33W (http://forum.ncix.com/forums/index.php?mode=showthread&forum=214&threadid=1258302, but others says the same), it would come at around 170W. Now, other calculators (eg.ThermalTake Power Calculator) are giving very differend results. Before attempting to roast my hw I beg for some advice - yes or no. 
(PSU change is not really an option with this DELL.)

Btw.: floppy removed, 1GB used, no optical device is planned, 1 hdd (SATA)


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you desperately need to upgrade your power supply ....... why do you say its not really an option ?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

do you have one of those "little" compact cases YUCK

that offers you little or no chance for upgrading your PSU >>>>>>> 

you would need to change cases to a normal ATX case ....... if you are going to do that, then I would change the motherboard too!


----------



## salmonix (Sep 14, 2008)

linderman said:


> do you have one of those "little" compact cases YUCK
> 
> that offers you little or no chance for upgrading your PSU >>>>>>>
> 
> you would need to change cases to a normal ATX case ....... if you are going to do that, then I would change the motherboard too!


That is why. The fact is that I do not want to invest into this box - does not worth it. The other fact is that the figures I have linked seems to permit this upgrade - it is hard to believe that DELL marketed a product that was undepowered even for the strong card of that time. This case any AGP slot had to be useless.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

ALL oem computer builders install power supplies that only meet the needs for the original system !

they dont build with upgrades in mind, in fact they build in a way that deters upgrades IMHO


OEM machines are built with *economy* in mind ..... *small cheap *power supplies help to achieve that mission!

I agree; spending money on that box is not a worthy investment


----------



## salmonix (Sep 14, 2008)

On the other had according to the Power Calculators I have found around this configurations should have been roasted long ago - that is against the fact that this box was in heavy use for some years.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

well ...... ok ...... install the video card and let us know how it goes ......


----------

